# I am thinking about buying this bicycle



## bikebozo (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Lonestar (Oct 10, 2021)

is that this frame?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 10, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> is that this frame?




Sure looks like it. Reminds me of the Alexander Rocket for some reason.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 10, 2021)

Or if Van Moof built a BMX. Other than syyle, what is the appeal?


----------



## vincev (Oct 10, 2021)

DONT THINK TOO LOUD ON THE CABE !!!!lol


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 10, 2021)

I dig it. Very unique look. 👌


----------



## Boris (Oct 11, 2021)

You're going to do what you're going to do. I do love the concept, but can't say I love the bike. It's certainly very interesting, and I'm sure structurally, it would need to be this beefy if it's intended use is off-road.

... and while we're on the subject of concept bikes...








						Weird, wild, whacky & cool: 22 of the maddest, baddest and best concept bikes we've ever seen
					

The most bonkers concept bikes ever to be unleashed on an unsuspecting world




					road.cc
				




...and this, and now I'll get off of your thread.








						Photo Requested | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

I think I initially found this photo on this site years ago and thought I had a larger copy of it, but I guess not. Does anyone out there have a larger one?




					thecabe.com


----------



## biker (Oct 11, 2021)

Only if its signed by the builder.


----------



## Santee (Oct 16, 2021)

It is a Robert Belyea creation. The Godfather of the stretched cruiser.


----------



## Kato (Oct 16, 2021)

bikebozo said:


> View attachment 1493486




I think that's pretty damn kool - I like that a lot !!!!
How much $$$$ moola is something like that.........??
I tried to find a website for him / it - no luck
Watching Thread for info / updates


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 4, 2021)

3,000


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 4, 2021)

That's a hard pass


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 5, 2021)

I can still buy it , the bike was never offered for sale . I just knew about it and asked . The owner set the price. Thanks for the interest. I know not to show anything that I am buying , .This bike had me interested and I was showing it , if anyone wanted it I would understand if they grabbed it . My interest is in very early cycling. A lot of bikes are offered to me, I try to help who I can ,where I can .,when I can


----------



## lordscool (Nov 9, 2021)

Different is cool. What fun is same old bike everyone else has.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 27, 2021)

vincev said:


> DONT THINK TOO LOUD ON THE CABE !!!!lol



Or to little either...


----------

